# 99462 vs. 99231 RVU



## wjhaydo (May 5, 2016)

Trying to understand why a Normal Newborn Subsequent Care Code has a higher RVU than a Low Complexity code?  

99462 (Normal Newborn, subsequent care)
                RVU = 0.84000

99231 (low complexity subsequent care)
                RVU = 0.76000


----------



## CodingKing (May 5, 2016)

Adult codes based off levels. Newborn codes based off well or sick. You cant really compare the two. 


Well I guess you can if you look at the RVU File. 

Newborn

Work RVU-  0.840
PE RVU - 0.290
Malpractice RVU - 0.050

Non newborn

Work RVU - 0.760
PE RVU - 0.290
Malpractice RVU - 0.060

The biggest difference is in the work which is higher on Newborn by .08. Malpractice is lower for newborn by .01 that's a difference of .07 RVU between newborn and non-newborn


----------



## wjhaydo (May 6, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help CodingKing, very helpful.


----------

